# Valentine's Day Roses



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys....get your special someone an arrangement of fresh roses for Valentine's Day....Price is with delivery included.....only additional charge is sales tax. I accept Visa, MasterCard, American Express and Discover. Please order early as I have a limited amount. Friday delivery available. Call me or Pm me and I will call you back. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nevermind seen the ad on prices ..


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of a dozen mixed color Roses


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pic of a dozen Red Roses


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Valentine's is fast approaching....I still have availability......place your order today.....Thanks,Mike


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Still taking orders for Saturday......order now!


----------

